
Wordmesh: Using t-SNE and word2vec to generate clustered wordclouds - seman_ticks
https://github.com/mukund109/word-mesh/
======
pratikss
Sometimes I find wordcloud visualization to be very trivial. It has always
bugged me to see many people using wordcloud just because it can look cool
sometimes. Using font colors, size and clustering is a great way to visualize
meaningful dimensions.

Since most of my analysis is document level, I create content and relation
based graphs of documents and use Gephi to visualize word and document
clusters in a meaningful and beautiful way.

